# balloons tunes & bbq



## gypsyseagod (Sep 7, 2007)

this wkend in bowling green,ky.it's a memphis in may to national sanctioned event(didn't see anything about kcbs) saw the hawg wild team on the road- serious...the pit, the prep trailer, & the camp trailer...can't tell ya if they're good or not but i'll try to find out this wkend... they did come all the way from n.c., then there's hog bbq wild from kansas( but the site says memphis- or va. or you pick which 1 will actually be there..lots of people using that name.i'll tryto get a report this year.
http://www.balloonstunesbbq.com/bbq.htm

http://www.hawgwildbar-b-que.com/index.html

http://www.hogwildbbq.com/welcome.htm


----------

